# Amano Shrimp Eggs



## Dan Crawford (19 May 2008)

Hi guys, one of my largest Amano shrimp is heavily laidened with eggs and i'm wondering how to get them to hatch and raise them up? i'm happy to set up another tank and i am guessing that it will need to be semi-saline or somthing but it's gotta be worth a shot? any thoughts?


----------



## daniel19831123 (20 May 2008)

you need to transfer the female into a fresh water tank when the egg first appear keep her there till the eggs hatch. then remove the female and increase the salinity of the tank to 35ppm. Filter sponge is not neccessary if you are keeping up with your water changes and you have to feed the newly hatch shrimplet with either green water or something really small. You can also use marine filter feeder food for this purpose. Once the some larva evolve and changes colour from orange to clear and adopted an adult figure then you can lower the salinity to 17ppm and then gradually lower it to freshwater again once all the larva is completely evolve. That's the brief summary. You can get more by googling it. I've found some really fantastic journal online but I can't remember the add


----------



## LondonDragon (20 May 2008)

I thought about this also, but looks very complicated!  :? 

This guy wrote a very good article:

http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm

and this guys experience trying to breed them, might get some pointers:

http://caridinajaponicabreeding.blogspot.com/
http://caridinajaponicabreeding2.blogspot.com/

Hope that helps, and good luck


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 May 2008)

Nice one guys! i'll check those links out, seems like something i could handle, i'll keep you informed......


----------



## daniel19831123 (20 May 2008)

The first link is one of the better one. That's the one that many home breeder had reference to.


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 May 2008)

Cheers guys, i've just had a read through and i recon i'll give it ago.


----------



## tanker (10 Jun 2008)

so how does it go now? successful in breeding it?


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Jun 2008)

Well, by the time i'd gotten round to having a go i'd lost here somewhere in the tank and i've been down the road of ripping the scape apart for the catching of livesock before and it pains me so not this time i'm afraid but i'll certainly have ago when i see another in condition.


----------



## SunnyP (22 Aug 2008)

I have just found one of my females is carry eggs. They are a darkish orange/brown colour at the moment. It is hard to make out each individual egg unless you get really close to her.

When should I move her to another tank?

Also I was wondering how do you work out how much salt you add to make it to the 35ppm concentration. Is just the of 1ppm = 1mg/L ??

And also, to make the green algae water you need have strong light, oxygen and moderate nitrates??

Cheers for any advice.


----------



## JamesM (22 Aug 2008)

Here's my only female... poor thing, she's forever pregnant


----------



## Joecoral (22 Aug 2008)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> then remove the female and increase the salinity of the tank to 35ppm.



Thats a huge increase! What is that, an SG of 1.025 or something like that? I though inverts were extremely sensitive to change in salinity, or does it not matter if the eggs are unhatched?


----------



## Wolfenrook (23 Aug 2008)

This is a very good guide to raising amano young, fairly simple method in comparison as well.

Ade


----------



## SunnyP (25 Aug 2008)

Just wondering if you can use API aquarium salt to increase the salinity of the water?

The guide provided by Wolfenrook is good but I would like to know if the food used to feed the zoes is enough for them to grow??

It seems I'm not that far from my female releasing her eggs as I am now able to see the zoes eyes so I am preparing a spare tank to grow them.


----------



## Wolfenrook (25 Aug 2008)

SunnyP said:
			
		

> Just wondering if you can use API aquarium salt to increase the salinity of the water?
> 
> The guide provided by Wolfenrook is good but I would like to know if the food used to feed the zoes is enough for them to grow??
> 
> It seems I'm not that far from my female releasing her eggs as I am now able to see the zoes eyes so I am preparing a spare tank to grow them.



Wrong kind of salt bud, you'd need marine salt.

The guy who wrote the guide claims that the food used is plenty, but I have read other guides that fed their zoes using liquizil brineshimp food.

Ade


----------



## SunnyP (28 Aug 2008)

My amano hatched her eggs last night. Some are moving vertical phototactically and there are others that are lying on the base of the tank, still. Hoping some of the still start moving soon as then I can transfer them into a breeder marine tank. 

Just a quick q. I am going back to uni in a month and need to tank take the tank with me, so would it be possible to move the zoes about a 2 hour journey to Manchester or would I expect them all to die??


----------



## SunnyP (3 Sep 2008)

Been nearly a week and have only got about 15 zoes that are left in my tank. Working hard to make sure no more die. Hopefully my first breeding experience will be successful.


----------



## Wolfenrook (4 Sep 2008)

If that tanks a is a freshwater one, I'm afraid that your zoes are doomed bud.  If they survive in freshwater then you simply do not have actual caridina multidentata, but rather a similar species.

Ade


----------



## Egmel (4 Sep 2008)

SunnyP said:
			
		

> My amano hatched her eggs last night. Some are moving vertical phototactically and there are others that are lying on the base of the tank, still. Hoping some of the still start moving soon as then I can transfer them into a breeder marine tank.


I've never bread these but should the eggs be in marine environments or just the zoes?  How does this work in the wild?


----------



## SunnyP (4 Sep 2008)

> I've never bread these but should the eggs be in marine environments or just the zoes? How does this work in the wild?



From what i've read the zoes should be put into full marine water as soon as they hatch from the mother. The mother should be removed before changing to full marine. As the zoes begin to metamorphise and develop into juveniles the salinity of the water should be brought down to brackish conditions and then back to freshwater. 

There is still some uncertainty of what happens in the wild when the mothers are breeding. I think the females travel out to currents which lead to the sea as the eggs become close to hatching time. When the eggs hatch, the current carries the zoes out to sea and begin to develop. As they develop, being able to free swim, rather than phototactically moving vertically, they begin to travel to areas of lower salinity(brackish waters), moving closer into freshwater areas. As they mature to young adults they would return to freshwaters and the process would start again.



None of my zoes are in freshwater. I changed the water to full marine water a couple of days after I couldn't see an increase in the no. of hatching eggs. Doing 15 to 20% water change every 2-3 days. Feeding them liqifry No1, designed for egg laying fish. Feeding them about 3-4 times a day. Lights are on when indirect sunlight is low.


----------



## Egmel (4 Sep 2008)

That's a nice comprehensive and clearly understandable reply, Thanks 

Good luck with your remaining 15


----------



## Wolfenrook (4 Sep 2008)

The chap who wrote the article I linked to found that more survived when the lights were left on 24/7, finding that he lost more zoes if the lights were turned out.  Worth considering.

Ade


----------



## SunnyP (4 Sep 2008)

I've done a recount and found there are about 25. Even better!!!

Also about the comment about a better chance of survival of the zoes if light is on 24/7, how would this work in the wild.

Is it the same in the wild??

Would the shrimps only breed during periods of the year when there is only shorter period of darkness??


----------



## a1Matt (5 Sep 2008)

25!  8) Thats great.

How many do you think there was originally?


----------



## Ray (5 Sep 2008)

Wolfenrook said:
			
		

> The chap who wrote the article I linked to found that more survived when the lights were left on 24/7, finding that he lost more zoes if the lights were turned out.  Worth considering.
> Ade


From the article:


> Given the size of the larvae, no need for a lot of water, so my small 5L (1 gallon) acrylic tank is largely enough. This tank is full of seawater at 33/34ppm salinity in which I cultivate marine phytoplancton alagae Dunalliela Salina. The light necessary for the phytoplancton is provided by a small 15W fluocompact lamp. Any kind of fluorescent lighting will do, mine is a standard 2700K for domestic use. The light has to be kept on 24/24hrs, or else, for reasons as yet unknown, a significant number of larvae die if you switch it off at night.


Seems to me that the phytoplancton will reproduce 3x as fast it you light them 24*7 - should make food easier to come by for the zoos?

I'm not a specialist - where do you get marine phytoplancton?


----------



## Wolfenrook (5 Sep 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's usually sold as artemia food, you could try Liquizel as well as sold by Hobby.

As to the light, some of it could be that it stops the zoes from settling out of the water column, which would be achieved in nature by the greater depth of the water column and the strength of the currents, in addition to the additional food issue.

Ade


----------



## Brenmuk (4 Nov 2008)

How long do amano females carry their eggs?

 I have 2 females that seem to be heavily ladened with eggs for the last 3 months - do they stay like this or will they drop em in one go?


----------

